# 24VDC Netzteil sekundärseitiges absichern



## Goldhaube (13 Juni 2017)

Hallo Forum,

Wir haben bisher die 24VDC mit einem Leitungsschutzschalter z.B C 4, 6, 10A Typ 5SY... von Siemens
abgesichert. 
Durch Recherchen habe ich folgende Informationen herausfinden können.
Schaltnetzteile verhalten sich im Fehlerfalle sprich im Kurzschluss so, dass sie
auf wenige Volt herunterregeln. Durch das herunterregeln können die Leitungsschutzschalter
auf Grund ihrer Auslösekennlinie nicht frühzeitig auslösen und deshalb kann durch die Unterspannung
bedingt durch das herunterregeln des Netzteils ein unkontrollierter Zustand bei der SPS usw. entstehen.

Hingegen wenn man elektronischen Sicherungen verwendet wie z.B das Selektivitätsmodul SITOP PSE200U 
oder von E-T-A das ESS31-T dann lösen diese sofort aus. 
Beispiel E-T-A:  Das ESS31-T ist galvanisch getrennt und das ESX10/ESX10-S ist nicht galvanisch getrennt.
Nicht galvanisch getrennt macht das Fehlersuchen ein wenige schwieriger.
Das E-T-A  / ESS31-T hat eine Zulassung, welche auch in anderen Ländern verwendet werden darf.
Nur so am Rande erwähnt.

Frage an das Forum:
Welche Erfahrungen habt Ihr mit herkömmlichen Leitungsschutzschaltern gemacht?

Im Voraus Danke 

Gruß Markus


----------



## Blockmove (14 Juni 2017)

Leitungs- und Kurzschlußschutz kann bei den heutigen Netzteilen wirklich ein Thema sein. Letztlich hängt es vom Verhältnis Netzteil zu LS ab. Bei einem 40A Netzteil hast du mit B4 keine Probleme. Bei einen 10A Netzteil löst er hingegen nicht aus. Wir verwenden seit Jahren Murr Mico zur Absicherung. Ein Punkt über den wir bei der Auswahl von elektronischen Sicherungen gestossen sind, ist das Kleingedruckte bei vielen Sicherheitsschaltgeräten. Viele Hersteller fordern zur Absicherung bestimmte eine Auslösecharacteristik (z.B. gG). Von Siemens gibt es für die meisten Sitop Select eine Bestätigung, dass die Teile diese Anforderungen erfüllen. Von Murr haben wir diese Bestätigung auch erhalten. Von ETA haben wir damals nichts bekommen. Ob man heute so eine Bestätigung bekommt ... Keine Ahnung.  Gruß Blockmove


----------



## Schnitzel (14 Juni 2017)

Hi,

die Netzteile von Phoenix Contact mit SFB können die LS-Schalter zuverlässig auslösen.
Siehe hier: https://www.phoenixcontact.com/onli...chnology/d86cbd36-eaf2-493f-b63a-48aca03e64ab

Viele Grüße Michael

P.S: interessant sind auch die Leitungslängen beim angegebenen Querschnitt. Die Sensorleitung mit 0,34mm² ist schon gar nicht mit aufgeführt...
	

		
			
		

		
	

Anhang anzeigen SFB-Projektierungsmatrix_DE_2012.pdf


----------



## Blockmove (14 Juni 2017)

Schnitzel schrieb:


> Hi,  die Netzteile von Phoenix Contact mit SFB können die LS-Schalter zuverlässig auslösen. Siehe hier: https://www.phoenixcontact.com/onli...chnology/d86cbd36-eaf2-493f-b63a-48aca03e64ab  Viele Grüße Michael  P.S: interessant sind auch die Leitungslängen beim angegebenen Querschnitt. Die Sensorleitung mit 0,34mm² ist schon gar nicht mit aufgeführt...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Naja ... Diese Rahmenbedingungen könnten wir bei kaum einer unserer Anlagen einhalten. Wir haben damals mal einen Versuchsaufbau mit verschiedenen Netzteilen und LS gemacht und getestet. Letztlich war dann klar, dass elektronische Sicherungen für uns der beste Weg sind.  Gruß Blockmove


----------



## de vliegende hollander (14 Juni 2017)

Für die 24VDC hab "Ich früher vor 15 Jahr in Holland" Glassicherungen verwendet.
Jetzt "In DE" kommen nur noch elektronische in Frage.
Z.b. die Sitop PSE200U.


Das "herunteregelen" ist bei de klassische Netzgeräten nichts anderes als das die beim Kurzschluss, durch die interne Widerstand komplett in sich selbst zusammenfallen.

Bram


----------



## Astranase (14 Juni 2017)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Leitungs- und Kurzschlußschutz kann bei den heutigen Netzteilen wirklich ein Thema sein. Letztlich hängt es vom Verhältnis Netzteil zu LS ab. Bei einem 40A Netzteil hast du mit B4 keine Probleme. Bei einen 10A Netzteil löst er hingegen nicht aus. Wir verwenden seit Jahren Murr Mico zur Absicherung. Ein Punkt über den wir bei der Auswahl von elektronischen Sicherungen gestossen sind, ist das Kleingedruckte bei vielen Sicherheitsschaltgeräten. Viele Hersteller fordern zur Absicherung bestimmte eine Auslösecharacteristik (z.B. gG). Von Siemens gibt es für die meisten Sitop Select eine Bestätigung, dass die Teile diese Anforderungen erfüllen. Von Murr haben wir diese Bestätigung auch erhalten. Von ETA haben wir damals nichts bekommen. Ob man heute so eine Bestätigung bekommt ... Keine Ahnung.  Gruß Blockmove


Ich weiss nicht was ihr für Netzteile verwendet aber bei unseren Phoenix 10A Geräten löst ein C4- Automat problemlos aus.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Lord_Anubis (14 Juni 2017)

Nicht alle Netzteile regeln herunter. Wäre es nicht einfacher ein Netzteil zu verwenden, welches bei einer gewissen Spannung einfach abschaltet?!
Die SITOP PSU8200 von Siemens z.B. schalten bei unterschreiten einer gewissen Mindestspannung im Fehlerfall ab.


----------



## Blockmove (14 Juni 2017)

Astranase schrieb:


> Ich weiss nicht was ihr für Netzteile verwendet aber bei unseren Phoenix 10A Geräten löst ein C4- Automat problemlos aus.


 Auch mit 10m 0,25 oder 0,34qmm Sensor-Aktorleitung? Wenn's dir nix ausmacht, würde ich dich bitten das mal zu testen.  Gruß Blockmove


----------



## Astranase (14 Juni 2017)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Auch mit 10m 0,25 oder 0,34qmm Sensor-Aktorleitung? Wenn's dir nix ausmacht, würde ich dich bitten das mal zu testen.  Gruß Blockmove


Das teste ich mal bei Gelegenheit 
Sind denn diese elektronischen da besser?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Blockmove (14 Juni 2017)

Astranase schrieb:


> Sind denn diese elektronischen da besser?



Es kommt schlichtweg auf den Einsatzzweck an.
Wenn du kompakte Anlagen mit kurzen Leitungswegen hast, dann funktioniert die Absicherung auch mit normalen Automaten.
Bei langen, dünnen Leitungen (daher der Versuch mit 10m 0,25qmm Sensor-Aktor-Leitung) wird es bei Schaltnetzteilen zunehmend schwierig den Abschaltstrom des LS zu erreichen.
Wenn ich es recht im Kopf hab, dann löst ein C-Automat bei DC etwa beim 4-5fachen Nennstrom sofort (<0,1s) aus. Rechnet man nun den maximalen Strom abhängig vom Querschnitt und Leitungslänge aus, dann wird dieser Abschaltstrom oft nicht erreciht oder das Netzteil ist nicht in der Lage den Strom lange genug zu liefern.
Die elektronischen Sicherungen machen quasi keinen Unterschied zwischen Überlast und Kurzschluß. Hier gilt ein Faktor zwischen 1.1 und 1.5.
Wobei die Teile schon so intelligent sind, dass sie zwischen Kondensatorladung und Kurzschluß unterscheiden können. 

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Goldhaube (16 Juni 2017)

Hallo an alle die geschrieben,

Vielen Dank.
Sehr interessante Infos.

Gruß Markus


----------

